# Holy cow, I feel like a new person!!!



## metalhead (Aug 4, 2006)

I have been taking Natural Vitality's CalMag and wow what a difference! It is helping my anxiety tons. I've never tried a calcium/magnesium supplement so good and one that works as fast as this. If you want to check it out - http://www.vitacost.com/PeterGillhamNat ... lityCalMag (It's cheaper than the official website)


----------



## metalhead (Aug 4, 2006)

By the way, it's a Calcium Gluconate and Magnesium Citrate blend that's PH balanced so it's supposed to be the best of the best.


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

How long did it take to produce an effect?


----------



## Starz5 (Jul 5, 2006)

Just wondering how much you take and when it started working?


----------

